# Best direction to build a home?



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Our current home here in the central Texas area is NE facing... We have learned real quick that our back patio and yard (SW facing) are almost useless in the afternoons/evenings because of the heat and sun.

What is everyone's experiences and thoughts on the best direction to build a home?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine faces west, and we definitely notice/appreciate the afternoon shade on the back porch and in the back yard. So much so that it will be a priority when we build another home.

That said, the afternoon sun can be brutal on all the front/west-facing windows. There are definitely tradeoffs, but it's definitely worth thinking through if you have the option.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Being in Alabama, I prefer a North side back yard for full porch shade.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The front of my house faces North, which allows me to park my cars in the shade for most of the day, but I do have to watch for mildew and mold. But I do not get paint fade or door damage from sunlight, which helps things last....

The back porch gets the hot sun in the afternoon from the West, so I built a large concrete area behind my garage to be able to sit out and BBQ without dying from the Texas heat and humidity. It's totally shaded in the hot afternoons. It is a great place to sit and have a cold drink while you cook up some grilled or BBQ's meats/fish.

In the morning hours the back porch/patio is nice for morning coffee and relaxing in the morning shade.

And if I want to wash my car(s)/truck I can wash them in the shade, which helps with water spots.

I plan to build shade structures out back to help create privacy and shade, once I get HOA approval & permits.

The best: I think that the front facing the East (sunrises) and the rear facing West (sunsets) works very nicely.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> The best: I think that the front facing the East (sunrises) and the rear facing West (sunsets) works very nicely.


I had this in Dallas and it was brutal. I wasn't sure if it was me or the burgers that were medium rare. IMO, I'd flip that around and face the front, where we never hang out, to the west, and put the relaxing back porch to the east, where it's cool in the afternoon/evening. #latitudematters My 2¢.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

My front faces SW and love it. Afternoon shade on the back deck as well as the entertaining area by the pool is welcome in summer. I think I would be happy with the front facing straight south or west as well.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

My back deck faces West and has no shade, so summer afternoons are smoking hot. The front faces East, so I don't get those crazy good evening sun/lawn angles from the street. 

Next house I'm certainly putting a little weight on this factor.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Our front porch faces east-ish. Early morning sunrise coffee is nice out there. Luckily we have large evergreen trees directly behind the house so by 515 the back deck is almost fully shaded. I really like this setup as we can move into the area with sun on cooler afternoons and stay in the shade on warmer ones.


----------

